# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  جورج وسوف

## حسان القضاة

*آه حبايب

*


*أنا راضي بالسهر

*


حفلة غنائية*أنساك

*


*أوقاتي بتحلو

*


*إرضى بالنصيب

*


*إسمعيني بكلمة

*


*إنت فين والحب فين

*


*اتأخرت كتير

*


*اسكت

*


منوعات*اسكت

*


*اصعب فراق

*


*الأطلال

*


*الحب الكبير

*


*الحبايب عالمحبه عودونا

*


*الزمن دوار

*


*العاشق مننا

*


*العوازل

*


*الغالي

*


*الكلمة الطيبة

*


*اللي كانو

*


*الهوى سلطان

*


*انت عمري

*


*باستني باليوم واليومين

*


*بتعاتبيني على كلمة

*


حفلة غنائية*بحلم بيك

*


حفلة غنائية*بعيد عنك

*


*بنفكر في الناس

*


*تخسر رهانك

*


موال*ترغلي

*


*جرحونا

*


*حبك ياجميل

*


*حبيبي والزمان

*


حفلة غنائية*حبيت أرمي الشبك

*


*حد ينسى قلبه

*


*حلف القمر

*


*حنينك حنيني

*


*خدني الحنين ارجوكم قولولها

*


*خسرت كل الناس

*


*خسرت كل الناس

*


ريمكس*دبنا على غيابك

*


*دول مش حبايب

*


*روحي يا نسمة

*


*زمن العجايب

*


*سبت الدنيا

*


*سلف ودين

*


*سهرت الليل

*


*سيبهم

*


*سيرة الحب

*


*شعوري ناحيتك

*


*شي غريب

*


*صابر وراضي

*


*طبيب جراح

*


موال*عجبي

*


*عشاق آخر زمن

*


*علم قلبي

*


حفلة غنائية*عودت عيني

*


*غدر ناس

*


*غلابة في الحب

*


حفلة غنائية*فكروني

*


موال*قالوا حبيبي

*


*قول الكلمتين

*


*قوللي ولا تخبيش

*


*كده كفاية

*


*كلام الناس

*


*كلامك يا حبيبي

*


*كلنا مجاريح

*


*لسه الدنيا بخير

*


*لسه فاكر

*


*لعبة نظر

*


حفلة غنائية*للصبر حدود

*


*ليل العاشقين

*


*ليلة وداعنا ياحبيب

*


*ليه تهربي

*


*ما تقولوا ليه

*


منوعات*مريم

*


*مستني مني ايه

*


منوعات*مين بحس بيك

*


*نجوم الليل

*


*هي الايام

*


*ومرت الايام

*


*ومشينا يا حبيبي

*


*ويّا القدر

*


*يا عيني آه

*


موال*ياللي إتعبنا سنين في هواه

*


*ياللي جمالك

*


*يوم الوداع

*

----------


## النورس الحزين

مشكور اخ حسان

----------


## odai 5

:5c9db8ce52:

----------


## المتميزة

مشكووووووووووووووووووور  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الوسادة

*روووووووووووووعة شكرا كتير حسان* 
 :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## العالي عالي

الله عليك يا حسان

----------


## محمد123456

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

عن جد يسلـــ كتير ـــــمو

يسلمو كتيــــــــــــــــــــــــــر



 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------

